# Best place to live ?!?!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi .... a topic for consideration over the weekend whilst we enjoy the sunshine, the wine, the beacn, the sea, the mountains ... or whatever gets you through the day in the best possible way ..... 

*The Costa del Sol the best place to live * 

My first thought on this was the comment *numbers officially registered with the authorities*

Im registered in Estepona, and have been registered in all the areas that I have lived here in Spain .... but in my experiences thousands arent ... so do the non registered people here skew the figures ? maybe, because I think a lot of those not registered ARE here on the Costa del Sol ... so if they were included perhaps the results would show an even bigger increase in the numbers of people coming to live here .... Sue :ranger:

SurinEnglish August 2009 
*It has never been a secret that Malaga and the Costa del Sol are the places where half of Europe would like to come and live, but the results of a recent study by the La Caixa banking group, which has produced demographic statistics for the last five years, clearly identifies the growth areas.
The figures, which are based on the numbers officially registered with the authorities, show that between 2003 and 2008 Mijas, Benalmádena and Estepona have seen increases of more than 30 per cent, while Manilva has jumped by 82 per cent and Benahavís by 60 per cent. Inland areas such as Cártama and La Viñuela have also risen steeply.
Other more remote areas, perhaps less attractive to foreign immigrants, have fallen. Teba, Cuevas del Becerro, Alfarnate and Cañete la Real have all lost between two and three per cent of their population.
In the same period the overall population of Spain has risen by just over eight per cent, proving once and for all that Andalucía and in particular the Costa del Sol is the only place to be.*

Population
The winners
Manilva: 5,988 more, + 82.4%
Benahavis: 1,443 more, +60.1%
Alcaucín: 870 more, +54.4%
La Viñuela: 615 more, +45.3%
Benalmádena: 15,896 +39.7%
Cártama: 5,053, +38.2%
Mijas: 18,248, +35%
Estepona: 15,151, +31.8%
The losers
Cuevas del Becerro: 66 residents fewer, - 3.5%
Cañeta la Real: 66 fewer, - 3.2%
Alfarnate: 39 fewer, - 2.8%
Teba: 77 fewer, -1.8%


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi .... a topic for consideration over the weekend whilst we enjoy the sunshine, the wine, the beacn, the sea, the mountains ... or whatever gets you through the day in the best possible way .....
> 
> *The Costa del Sol the best place to live *
> 
> ...


the sunshine, the wine, the beacn, the sea, the mountains

I'm envious but at least its dry today 18c!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking forward to some major lifestyle changes next year when the kids are both at uni.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

paul44 said:


> the sunshine, the wine, the beacn, the sea, the mountains
> 
> I'm envious but at least its dry today 18c!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to some major lifestyle changes next year when the kids are both at uni.


 Sorry Paul! I wasnt trying to make you feel bad  

its just that its Friday, I finish at 3pm today, its scorching hot outside and I just know the weekend is going to be much of the same ....

its important for us to remember the pleasures we enjoy living here in Spain despite the gloom that we also live alongside at the moment .... Ive got my happy head on today just thinking about the lovely stuff ! 

It will still be sunny here next year! we wont drink all the wine - or commandeer all the sunbeds lol ... so dont worry!

Have a good weekend
Sue


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Sorry Paul! I wasnt trying to make you feel bad
> 
> its just that its Friday, I finish at 3pm today, its scorching hot outside and I just know the weekend is going to be much of the same ....
> 
> ...


I know Sue I don't feel bad at all I'm looking forward to next year big time I took my wife to Amsterdam for a nice few days at the end of June we arrived back on July 1ST and it has rain every day except toiday so far Irelan is a lovely country but the weather is so depressing can't even sit in the garden and have a drink!!!!!


----------



## spaceman (Aug 9, 2009)

*Statistics*



Suenneil said:


> Hi .... a topic for consideration over the weekend whilst we enjoy the sunshine, the wine, the beacn, the sea, the mountains ... or whatever gets you through the day in the best possible way .....
> 
> *The Costa del Sol the best place to live *
> 
> ...


Hi Sue,
I'm a newbie here, so please feel free to totally ignore me.
I have not been in Spain long (less than a year). Spent a lot of that time house-hunting (with great success). One of the constant themes whilst chatting to sellers of property was that they were returning, reluctantly to the UK/germany/Norway. This all as a result of the current 'crisis' and exchange rate
I suspect that the figures you quote are now somewhat out of date, I bet most areas now show a fall. Some probably greater than others.
I dont disagree however with the general theme that the Costa is a great place to live. Great food, great people, great scenery, and of course the weather.(Albeit I am glad someone invented air-conditioning).

have a good one
Spaceman


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> *The Costa del Sol the best place to live *
> 
> In the same period the overall population of Spain has risen by just over eight per cent, proving once and for all that Andalucía and in particular the Costa del Sol is the only place to be.[/B][/COLOR]



Keep it going Gal, and it will soon be standing room only,....while some of the beautiful,less populated,largely undiscovered and unspoilt areas will ... er.... hopefully stay,... just as they are now................:clap2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

spaceman said:


> Hi Sue,
> I'm a newbie here, so please feel free to totally ignore me.
> I have not been in Spain long (less than a year). Spent a lot of that time house-hunting (with great success). One of the constant themes whilst chatting to sellers of property was that they were returning, reluctantly to the UK/germany/Norway. This all as a result of the current 'crisis' and exchange rate
> I suspect that the figures you quote are now somewhat out of date, I bet most areas now show a fall. Some probably greater than others.
> ...


Hi Spaceman - why on earth would I ignore you !  would never do that ....  
Yes, its difficult when you see an article in the press to gauge how old the data is - it was only in the paper on Friday so I think it was pretty recent information ,,,, but who knows.
I wonder if the "increase" is more to do with some of the municipalties mentioned having a clamp down on people having to register on the Padron ? In Estepona for example you can no longer register with a Doctor/Surgery until you have this, and the same in other Coastal towns too .... whereas in the past you didnt HAVE to do this, or it wasnt really enforced. So most people are now registered therefore it "looks" like there is an influx of fresh blood ??? Just a thought ... and "welcome to the forum by the way" I dont have the opportunity at weekends to get on the pc/internet so always playing catch up on Monday mornings! 

Sue :ranger:


----------

